# M2 and 3 Cycle Corners.



## Arget (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, 
I am going to start learning blindfold Wednesday and I was planning on doing M2 and 3 Cycle corners. I was wondering, is this a good way to go? I saw an old thread on this topic already but what I need to know is are there any special cases I may face because I am mixing these two methods? Many thanks!


----------



## joey (Jun 3, 2008)

Garh, how many people have asked this. Yes, it is a good method. No real special cases.


----------



## Arget (Jun 3, 2008)

So i can merge the two and I will not find a case where I will not be able to solve it?


----------



## hdskull (Jun 3, 2008)

Arget said:


> So i can merge the two and I will not find a case where I will not be able to solve it?



I dont think so.


----------



## alexc (Jun 3, 2008)

Arget said:


> So i can merge the two and I will not find a case where I will not be able to solve it?



That doesn't make sense. You could have a difficult case, but all cases will always be solvable.


----------



## Arget (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay, that's what i meant.


----------



## alexc (Jun 3, 2008)

No, not any difficult cases as far as I know. (I use M2 + 3OP) It really is a great combination. I have gotten sub 1:10 about five times now and sub minute once. (but it was lucky) And I'm one of the slowest users of the method. Konrad Stawski (sorry if I spelled that wrong.) got a 1:08 ER in competition with it. Alex Yu holds the WR with it. Kai has gotten sub minute quite often with it. (Though I think he is using TuRBo now.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't be ridiculous, Alex - you're definitely not "one of the slowest users of the method". You might not be in the very fastest small subgroup, but you're certainly one of the faster users of the method. I use the same method and I average a little above 2:30, with my best time 1:46. So I may be one of the slowest users of the method, but you're certainly not. 

I would like to point out that if a 30-second speedcuber like me can get 1:46 with M2 + 3OP, it must be a pretty decent method. With regard to generic speedcubing, I am SLOW!


----------



## joey (Jun 3, 2008)

GUYS! I waz tryin out M2 n COCP, n I tink I cam across a speecal caze, cos i cant solv it. i hav 1 corner twistd, wat alg can i use 2 solve it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2008)

joey: If you play with this a while, you should be able to find something that will fix your special case.


----------



## alexc (Jun 3, 2008)

@Mike 
Yeah, thanks Mike, I'm not really that slow now that I think about the few number of people to ever get sub 1:10. I meant to say that there are people faster than me who use the method too. 

@joey
I's founded a grat algorothim t' sol that cas o' urs. Grab te corna an' give it a good ol' twist ta fix it.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 3, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Don't be ridiculous, Alex - you're definitely not "one of the slowest users of the method". You might not be in the very fastest small subgroup, but you're certainly one of the faster users of the method. I use the same method and I average a little above 2:30, with my best time 1:46. So I may be one of the slowest users of the method, but you're certainly not.
> 
> I would like to point out that if a 30-second speedcuber like me can get 1:46 with M2 + 3OP, it must be a pretty decent method. With regard to generic speedcubing, I am SLOW!



I am about the same speed as you are, my best is a 1:48.37 and i get around 2:30. However, my normal speedsolve is 20 seconds . Anyway, M2 + 3-cycle is a good combination. It's what I use, and it is pretty fast. If you need it, I have a tutorial on youtube. You can find the link to my channel in my signature.


----------



## brunson (Jun 3, 2008)

alexc said:


> I have gotten sub 1:10 about five times now and sub minute once. (but it was lucky) And I'm one of the slowest users of the method.


Captains Cove 2008 - 1:28.86, 18th fastest in the world. I wish I was as slow as you. ;-)


----------



## alexc (Jun 4, 2008)

brunson said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > I have gotten sub 1:10 about five times now and sub minute once. (but it was lucky) And I'm one of the slowest users of the method.
> ...



Yeah, that's not what I meant. I meant to say that there are people faster than me who use M2 + 3OP.


----------



## Arget (Jun 4, 2008)

Alright, i'll start within the next two days


----------



## hdskull (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't know why but I still don't really quite get M2. I get the basically cycling concept, but I somehow mess up why I try it... I'll put more time into it during the summer. I average sub 3 with pure 3cycle.


----------

